# Fundamentals Of Orchid Biology book



## ksriramkumar (Jan 17, 2017)

Folks,

I have been looking to buy this book. I understand that it was originally published in 1992 and again in 2007. would any one know if 2007 edition was a revised edition or is just reprint ?

any inputs appreciated.

Best regards

sriram


----------



## naoki (Jan 17, 2017)

I thought that 2007 version is just the paperback edition. But I have only 1992 hardback edition, so I might be wrong. It's a bit old, but it is still a good review book. BTW, you posted in Taxonomy section, but there is no taxonomy content in this book. There is 1 chapter of large scale systematics, but that's it.


----------



## ksriramkumar (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank you Naoki. I was not sure what section should I post and hence posted in Taxonomy. How should I move this to another section now?


----------

